# 1st. attempt at a scalloped vase



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I found the log shown in shot #1 in my garage which weighed very little so I thought it would be good to try making a scalloped vase as shown by Bernie. It was not a good idea, far too soft and rough grain but at least it gave me some experience ready to have another go in a day or two.

Edit. I just added this shot showing what I'll have pinned up near the lathe for the next attempt.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Doesn't look bad at all Harry! Much better than I could hope to do.

If you weren't so far away I'd send you some Osage Orange to try turning into vases. Maybe I could make a raft and float it to you?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry thanks for sharing. It just goes to show there are different ways of getting to the same end. Very well done Harry. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------

